# XBMC playing dvds/cds



## brianc (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone been able to play dvds or cds directly from xbmc? Tried on 2 different systems with 2 different dvd players with no go. I am able to eject the cd, but clicking play does nothing, and get no errors in the debug log. I have no issues playing from vlc.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't tried it with XBMC yet but a lot of other applications require atapicam(4) to work correctly.


----------



## brianc (Oct 31, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I haven't tried it with XBMC yet but a lot of other applications require atapicam(4) to work correctly.



atapicam is set up. The DVD player works in all other apps, k3b, vlc, mplayer, kde, etc.

Thanks


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 1, 2011)

For DVD's, have you tried playing around with the "Forced DVD player region" in the "DVDs Video Settings", accordingly for CD's, "Encoder" in the "Audio CDs Music Settings"?


----------



## MicroserverGuy (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Other applications work (e.g., mplayer), but I can't seem to coax xbmc into playing a DVD.

Has anyone managed to get this working?

Thanks.


----------



## brianc (Nov 11, 2011)

I gave up on playing dvds for now, but have everything else working good. I tested xbmc dvdplayer on XP and it did not do such a great job of playing dvds... For XP... One dvd just continued to show the dvd menu after the movie started, I had sound but no video, only the menu... On another dvd it would pause every few seconds, some sort of buffering issue. At that point decided to keep my old dvd player for playing movies and just use xbmc for digital stuff. I am now looking for remotes or other means of wireless control.


----------



## brianc (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is an update for anyone else trying to watch DVDs.

XBMC would only detect the DVD if the DVD is in the player before I start XBMC. After that I could remove the DVD/CD and insert another and it detects it.

Under amd64:
I was never able to get it to play any DVD, encrypted or non-encrypted. Clicking the play button did nothing and no errors were reported in the logs. 
If I manually mount the DVD drive I can play non-encrypted DVDs only.

Under i386:
I was able to play non-encrypted DVDs only, but the menus were not displaying correctly. The menus were working properly before I did the last port upgrade so may need to rebuild XBMC.


There appears to be a problem with XBMC using libcss but never saw any errors. I tried 3 different DVD players, on 3 different systems with the same results. All running the latest 8.2 with all the latest ports. VLC will play all the DVDs I tried, encrypted and non-encrypted so I am pretty sure my system is configured correctly.


----------

